# Too Funny for All You 45 ACP Guys



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

.45 acp Guns and The People Who Carry Them (Full Video) - YouTube


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

He's right in everything he says, but he leaves out one important fact. Most Government Model type pistols are non-striker fired. The mechanism is a pure SA, so the trigger can actually have a clean break, because it is simply a release of the hammer rather than a physical pull that actuates the mechanism. In other words you're not drawing back a striker with the trigger pull, and so it is easier to keep the muzzle on target. You can say the exact same thing about a Browning HP, or a Beretta 92 in 9mm.

FN and H&K have the partial fix for this by using the recoil to bring the striker half way back, but the trigger pull still must finish the job. 3.5lbs is about the minimum trigger pull on any striker fired pistol, because under that there is a good chance the striker will not have enough force to ignite the primer. There is only so much you can do with them, and you can never have the same sort of glassy break on something like a Gold Cup, or a Trophy Match. If shot placement is key, as so many experts say, then it just follows that many people would want the advantage of a trigger that breaks so cleanly it's almost a surprise.

I think people's love of these pistols has less to do with the caliber than with JM Browning's design, and their ability to increase accuracy and improve shot placement. As he says, you can certainly miss just as easily if you can't shoot straight, but if you can, IMO, they definitely have the edge on a striker fired pistol.

Why is every JM Browning, Government Model, copy a ".45", or a "1911", and not every striker fired 9mm a "Glock"? I think it's because of what pistols are currently popular and widely available, coupled with ignorance about pistols people have no experience with, but there is no difference. If FN, H&K, S&W, and Glock all make plastic striker fired 9mms then by the same reasoning they're all the same gun too, and we may as well just call them all "Glocks".

BTW I've owned and shot Glocks since the mid 1980s, and I like them fine. I carry an LCP. I appreciate pistols for what they are and what they do. If there was one that had all strengths and no weaknesses the market would give us only one choice because that's what everyone would buy in varying grades of finish. I prefer the myriad of choices and strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I enjoy all my .45's 

:smt1099


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own one. It's fun to shoot. But for more round capacity and comparable accuracy, I carry a 9mm.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the .45, age and a bad wrist are causing me to switch to a 9mm. With the new SD ammo, lighter recoil and terrific accuracy plus holding twice as many rounds per magazine - what's not to love


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Funny video, and true. 

I like .45 best because I just like to shoot .45's. When I'm shooting a .45, my mindset is "hit the target with every round." With a 9mm, I'm thinking, "what the hell, I've got plenty more." It's somewhat irrational, of course, because a 9mm fired into soft tissue or ballistic gel is going to give about the same result, for all practical purposes. But, my '.45 mindset' is the one I prefer to have. It's probably because, growing up, I was started off with single shot rifles and shotguns. The idea, of course, was to not depend on having another round, if the first round missed. Hunting with a single shot, if you miss, the game gets away, so all of your concentration is focused on not missing. It works (for me), and is so imbedded in my little brain that I extrapolate it to my self defense shooting mindset.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't watch it but gathered info from the posts..................

I'm sorry,the 45 recoils like a puss,and you have a bigger hole,and I'm pushing 50 with years of motocross,living on a concrete floor working since 12,broke 12 known bones (there's 2 ?'s above that from literally head to toe),really?I have a Beretta 92 as my last 9mm,what don't I get?If I were worried about recoil I'd maybe complain about the extra recoil of the Super,and it's a puss.Pull the trigger on a hotrod 45Colt,that will wake you right up and appreciate mellow compare to Keith Bowen or John Lighnbaugh.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll be 70 in June and I don't have any problems shooting my Kimber 4". I really enjoy taking it to the range for 100 rounds or so.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

KampfJaeger said:


> He's right in everything he says, but he leaves out one important fact. Most Government Model type pistols are non-striker fired. The mechanism is a pure SA, so the trigger can actually have a clean break, because it is simply a release of the hammer rather than a physical pull that actuates the mechanism. In other words you're not drawing back a striker with the trigger pull, and so it is easier to keep the muzzle on target. You can say the exact same thing about a Browning HP, or a Beretta 92 in 9mm. . .


Hi-Power yes, 92 no. At least I've never seen a 92 (including mine) that wasn't double action/single action.
With its exposed hammer, you can "cock" it for a single action first shot. Not a good practice during practice.:smt1099


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I like .45 ACP as a defensive round. I am more than passing familiar with the John M. Browning (rises and removes hat in passing) designed Government Model. My experience and training demands I do NOT miss. Nor am I particularly concerned with defending myself from a reinforced battalion of Red Chinese Army coming in a mass wave attack.

I have carried several 9x19 pistols in my career and am somewhat underwhelmed by the authority of the round. 

On the other hand, I am not solely devoted to .45 ACP. I feel quite adequately armed with a .44 Special loaded with heavy, flat-nosed lead bullets at velocity similar to the .45 ACP hardball round. And in a fit of total honesty, I currently carry a .40 S&W as a daily pistol. But that's mainly because I don't want my .45s locked up in an evidence room for an extended stay until all the authorities agree I was in the right.

It is a cute video, I enjoyed it. Maybe tomorrow I'll watch the 9mm shooters video. However, the honorable gentleman is wrong in one aspect. .45 'fanboys' are very rational in comparison to Glock 'fanboys'. (He said with a wry smile and a twinkle in his aged eyes...)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've gotten too old and arthritic to shoot a .45 accurately and comfortably, but...

(to the tune of _The Unreconstructed Rebel_)
...I cain't get out my .45s, and shoot 'em, not no more,
But I won't stop a'lovin' 'em, and that is certain sure.
An' I don't take no guff about what I've been and am:
I got 1911s-more'n you-and I don't give a damn!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

If you would reload you could make em' like you want em'!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Garyshome said:


> If you would reload you could make em' like you want em'!


I do reload. I don't use store-bought ammunition.
But if I were to "soften" the .45 ACP any more than it already is, with 230 grains at 950fps, I'd have to either do something about my sights, or put up with a rapidly dropping bullet.

At my age, I'm happy with my .380 ACP Colt's Pocket Hammerless.


----------



## varanid (Sep 23, 2013)

I have to say, some of the capacity stuff makes me blink. I don't exactly feel undergunned with 7+1 of .45 JHPs folks, and that's before a spare magazine. If 15 rounds of 45 doesn't solve it, I *really* needed a buddy with a shotgun backing me up.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cant have more than 7 in a mag in NY anyway, so that arguement is void.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

hammer1 said:


> Cant have more than 7 in a mag in NY anyway, so that arguement is void.


That's why you carry spares and master the speed reload.Most SD shootings won't require a reload,but you carry spares in case most isn't the case.The average shooting is 3-3-3 - 3yds with 3 shots within 3 seconds.Know tactical reloads but master the speed reload and use it,you tac load if you are utilizing cover in a lull of action but otherwise you send as much lead as fast as you can until they stop.


----------

